# Spec V paint protection



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

My second day owning the car, and I already am going crazy about finding a place to park it so that a**holes opening their shitty doors don't clip the paint on my 2003 Spec V. I drove it around a bit after I bought it yesterday, and made a mistake parking at the mall and some jerk put a paint chip on my passsenger door with his door. 

Besides parking 1/2 mile away from the entrance of any shopping mall, is there a way to enforce- protect the paint on the car? That's because someone somehow put a scratch on the door next to the chip too - probably getting their fat ass out of their car and scratching mine with something. 

Please help !

NikG


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Same here*

I would like to know what others are doing to protect their SE-R's. my car fell victim to its first scratch on day #4. Three small scratches above the drivers door handle. Most of it waxed out but left some deep gouges into the paint that needs to be touched up. Some people have no respect and it makes me mad


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

thats nothing...oh wow, u got a lil scratch....no disrespect intended.... own a nissan, so u got my respect....anyways....let me tell you my story...i was backing out my garage, ok, everyting went fine...then i backed out my fenced yard..so there were two big open doors on both sides of my car....i should of known better becouase there was practically a hurricane and hsit blowing thru here, so the wind was strong, then out of nowhere....the fence door just slammed in the my drivers side door....i was furious! so i got out looked and i was practically crying like a lil bitch...but oh well, its a spec-v, it deserves my tears..but anyway..the best way to do it, is to just go to a good trusted paint shop, thats what i did, and let me tell you, those mexicans take pride in there work, i should know, im mexaican.....or u can take chances on double parking, just park at an angle and take to parking spaces, i do that all the time, and havent gotten a ticket......yet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

well the scratches, chips, and broken tail light on my car are from people hateing on me cause i have a Spec V (my baby skyline). and it seems like if they got a GPS on my car. cause i parked in between 2 F-150's and they still got me..... BUT dont worry i get all of it fixed the next day.... (i dont want to give Spec V a bad name for someone seeing a broken tail light and DOGG my car out)


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes SER SpecV 2003 said:


> *well the scratches, chips, and broken tail light on my car are from people hateing on me cause i have a Spec V (my baby skyline). and it seems like if they got a GPS on my car. cause i parked in between 2 F-150's and they still got me..... BUT dont worry i get all of it fixed the next day.... (i dont want to give Spec V a bad name for someone seeing a broken tail light and DOGG my car out) *



you know what, just for saying that...you made me proud of you being a nissan owner....good job! props to you, and all the other spec-v owners....me!


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

best thing I can suggest other than going to an auto body shop is to clay bar your car and put a nice coat of wax on afterwards. Whatever doesn't come out with the clay bar has to be taken care of at the auto body shop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

*doublepark*

hey guys i feel for you already have a chip in the hood and one on the bumper. if you park in lots just take up two spaces. park on the line. that way people will be at least a half of space away from you so when they open their doors it will miss your car. the other option is find the nicest pair of cars in the lot. lexus, bmw, mercedes, ect and park between them. they don't want dings either.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I would go to a body shop and have another layer of clearcoat put on the car - Nissans or NOTORIOUS for having thin paint


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

SilverSpec175 said:


> *best thing I can suggest other than going to an auto body shop is to clay bar your car and put a nice coat of wax on afterwards. Whatever doesn't come out with the clay bar has to be taken care of at the auto body shop. *


I hate to break this to you, but using a clay bar will not buff out any scratches. Claying your car is a process in which you rub clay over your paint - removing contaminants (airborne metal particles, bird droppings, wayward insects, brake dust, emissions, etc.). He shouldn't need to clay his car for up to a year after he bought it - there will be no visible benifits from claying it until then.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

What a good three step process of cleaner wax, polish and hi gloss wax wouldn't do to help you out. The only problem is it's time consuming, and it goes with the weather outside.  I'm going to do this to the ride this week. It deserves it after all the hard work the car has done at the track this season.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> *I hate to break this to you, but using a clay bar will not buff out any scratches. Claying your car is a process in which you rub clay over your paint - removing contaminants (airborne metal particles, bird droppings, wayward insects, brake dust, emissions, etc.). He shouldn't need to clay his car for up to a year after he bought it - there will be no visible benifits from claying it until then. *


I'm well aware of what a clay bar does and I know it doesn't take out scratches. They either have to be buffed out, or re-painted. But it doesn take out all of the dirt and crap that wax and cleaners miss.


----------

